#  Chat Ecke >   Online Apotheke...... >

## Tyrial

Hi Leutz, 
Wo kauft Ihr eigentlich Eure Medikamente? War vor ein paar Wochen richtig krank und hab es nicht geschafft zur Apotheke zu gehen. Die Notlösung für mich war dann einfach online meine Medizin zu bestellen. War erst etwas skeptisch ob das alles so funktioniert, aber ich war wirklich Positiv überrascht lief alles super und das Paket war auch sehr schnell da. Was ich auch noch sagen muss es war um einiges billiger als wenn ich jetzt in die Apotheke gegangen wäre. Ich glaube ich werde das jetzt öfter mal in Anspruch nehmen.

----------


## josie

Hallo Tyrial!
Ich bestelle immer über die Suchmaschine medizinfuchs.de, dort gibt man alle Medikamente ein, die man braucht und die Suchmaschine sucht unter den angemeldeten Apotheken die günstigste raus.
Wirklich sinnvoll ist das m.M. nach nur, wenn man keine Versandkosten bezahlen muß und da haben die Apot. unterschiedliche Beträge, ab wann versandkostenfrei bestellt werden kann, wird aber angezeigt. 
Schwierigkeiten hat es bei mir noch nie gegeben.

----------


## edding2012

Hallo Tyrial,
ich bestelle auch meistens online. Jedoch wechsele ich ab und an den Anbieter. Oftmals gibt es noch Gutscheine,
die man einlösen kann. Nur wenn es ganz schnell gehen muss, gehe ich noch in eine Apotheke vor Ort. Da gibt es
wirklich große Preisunterschiede. Eine Apotheke mit guter Beratung vor Ort findest Du kaum noch und es ist bei
mir schon des öfteren vorgekommen, das man versucht, mir ein anderes Präperat zu verkaufen. Was ich ich gar
nicht toll finde. Denn der Arzt wird sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben, um genau das von Ihm verschriebene
Medikament zu nehmen. Gerade neulich bekam ich eine Salbe verordnet, die mir bei Abholung in einem Tiegel ange-
boten wurde. Nichts schlimmer als das. Mit den Fingern in dem Tiegel rum zu kratzen. Ich bestand dann auf die
Abfüllung in eine Tube, und es ging viel besser zum Auftragen. Ich habe bisher mit den Internetapotheken gute
Erfahrungen gemacht.
Liebe Grüße edding2012

----------


## kaya

Gerade gefunden:  Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Versandapotheken: Warnung vor dubiosen Anbietern

----------


## edding2012

Also ich schaue schon genau hin, bei welcher Versandapotheke ich bestelle. Einfach das Impressum lesen und
darauf achten, wo der Sitz der Apotheke ist und ggf. noch Bewertungen lesen. Bisher nie negative Erfahrungen
gemacht. Mittlerweile gibt es Apotheken, die auch Rabatte einräumen. Gerade neulich war ein Bericht im Fernseh,
daß die Apotheken vor Ort eine riesige Preisspanne haben und daher Ihre Preise so gut wie selbst gestalten können.
Von 8 getesteten Apotheken war nur eine im Preis fair. Wenn es diese Preisspannen nicht geben würde, gingen
sicherlich auch wieder mehr Menschen in die Apotheken vor Ort.
Gruß, edding2012

----------


## Wickie

Ich bestelle alle "normalen" Medikamente online. Also Aspirin, Halstabletten...alles, was man immer zu Hause haben sollte. Wenn ich aber akut krank bin und das, was ich zu Hause habe nicht richtig hilft, wende ich mich schon an eine Apotheke. Bin da bis jetzt auch immer gut beraten worden. Allerdings stimmt es echt, dass sie einem oft etwas anderes andrehen wollen. Meine Mum brauchte letzte Woche dringend ein neues Schnupfenspray und hat extra ihr altes mitgenommen, damit sie genau das wieder bekommt. Die in der Apotheke meinte dann, dass sie das nicht da hat, aber sie hat eines mit dem gleichen Wirkstoff...das war dann aber auch doppelt zu teuer. Wenn es nicht dringend gewesen wäre hätten wir es dann auch online bestellt, aber so blieb meiner Mum nichts anderes übrig...

----------


## Schnupfen

Ich gehe bei allen Medikamenten lieber so in eine Apotheke, da sie einem dort meiner Meinung nach, sehr gut beraten und Bescheid wissen. Online habe ich allerdings auch noch nie ausprobiert. Vielleicht mache ich das mal bei der nächsten Erkältungswelle.

----------


## Speeedy

Hallo!
Also ich habe Online-Apotheken schon ein paar Mal ausprobiert, habe aber jedesmal eine andere benutzt, da es da sehr viele Aktionen gibt. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, bestelle auch ich ab und zu so Basissachen wie Aspirin online, bei anderen Dingen geh ich aber zum Arzt, bzw. zur nächsten Apotheke.

----------


## regina_M

Hallo  :Smiley:  Also bei mir funktionieren online Apotheken ganz gut  :Smiley:  In der Regel nutze ich diese für Medikamente etc, welche ich nicht sofort brauche - das ist eine Apotheke vor Ort schon praktischer..

----------


## regina_M

Hier noch eine Ergänzung!  :Smiley:  Ich nutze oftmals den Service von Mycare.de - besonders zur Winterszeit bestelle ich dort gerne Hustenmittel etc um mich auf die kalte Jahreszeit und die Virenzeit vorzubereiten. Das Angebot ist auch vergleichbar mit dem einer örtlichen Apotheke, wie hier zu sehen: http://www.mycare.de/themenshop/husten - welche Versandapotheken könnt ihr empfehlen? Sind bei euch die Preise im Vergleich zur örtlichen Apothek teurer oder günstiger? Bin mal gespannt, was ihr nutzt - man ist ja für jeden Tipp dankbar  :Zwinker:  
Grüße

----------


## edding2012

Ich habe schon mehrere online Apotheken ausprobiert und bin dabei auf die Bodfeld Apotheke gestossen.
Die nehmen zwar Versandkosten, aber wenn man eine größere Bestellung hat, liegt man hier sehr günstig.
Einfach mal reinschauen... 
Grüß edding 2012

----------


## regina_M

Ah ok auch ein guter Tipp, stimmt die kenne ich auch. Das mit den Versandkosten finde ich allerdings nicht schlimm - hat man heutzutage ja eigentlich überall! 
Grüße

----------


## Nordi

Guten Morgen und ein frohes neues Jahr  :Smiley: , 
mein Tipp für eine gute Versandapotheke wäre dieser hier:  Medikamente online bestellen in der Internetapotheke - EU Versandapotheke 
Ich bestelle da seit ca. einem halben Jahr alles, was man so braucht und was man ohne Rezept bekommen kann. Es funktioniert super, die Lieferung ist meist innerhalb von zwei Tagen da und an bestimmten Tagen gibt es versandkostenfreie Bestellmöglichkeiten.  
Gruß Nordi  :Smiley:

----------


## MichaelRRR

Meistens online. Also wenn es Dinge sind, die vom Arzt verschrieben werden obwohl sie rezeptfrei sind. Rezepte einschicken und warten.. das ist nichts für mich. Also kaufe ich rezeptpflichtiges immer in der örtlichen Apotheke

----------


## MichaelRRR

Rezeptfreies kaufe ich online, rezeptpflichtiges in der örtlichen Apotheke. Ganz einfach weil ich keine Lust habe das Rezept per Post einzuschicken, zu warten, dann die Bestätigung zu kriegen und irgendwann dann die Medikamente.

----------


## wahnsinn

Grundsätzlich finde ich online Apotheken sehr nützlich vorallem wenn man regelmäßig Medikamente benötigt die nicht verschreibungspflichtig sind, denn im Preis gibt es enorme Unterschiede. Zudem funktionieren Versand und Kaufabwicklung in der Regel recht unproblematisch und vor allem ist es weniger zeitaufwändig als der direkte Weg zur Apotheke.

----------


## tina2011

wie bei allen Online-Shops ist es wichtig auf Seriösität zu achten. Ich bestelle nur bei Online-Apotheken die Trusted Shops sind, also Käuferschutz mit Geld-zurück-Garantie bieten und dem DMDI angehören. Irgendwie gibt es doch mehr Sicherheit wenn man weiß, dass da jemand ein Auge draufhält. Hier sind meine Favoriten: Online Apotheken mit Kauf auf Rechnung. Da hab ich schon verschiedene Ausprobiert, je nachdem wer was gerade im Angebot hat.

----------


## Nana23

Hallo, 
solange ich genau weiß, was ich möchte, ist eine Versandapotheke eine Alternative. Aber meiner Meinung nach hört es auch schon wieder auf, wenn ich etwas Verschreibungspflichtiges brauche, denn dann müsste ich erst das Rezept einschicken usw. und bis dann das Medikament da ist, ist es vermutlich schon zu "spät". 
Zu dem Thema Apotheken würden einem andere Präparate verkaufen wollen. Sollte es sich dabei wieder mal um verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente handeln, liegt das leider nicht am Apotheker sondern an der Krankenkasse. Die Ärzte sehen nicht nach, welches Präparat von der jeweiligen KK übernommen wird, sondern schreiben einfach auf und die Apotheke aber darf nur das rausgeben, was die KK auch zahlt. Das kann dann oft anders heißen, hat aber denselben Wirkstoff. 
Grüße

----------


## Mariella

Hallo, 
viele Medikamente, die rezeptfrei sind, gibt es auch direkt bei Google Shopping. Da bestelle ich immer. Für Dinge mit Rezept gehe ich aber immer noch klassisch in die Apotheke.

----------


## Sonnenstrahl

> wie bei allen Online-Shops ist es wichtig auf Seriösität zu achten. Ich bestelle nur bei Online-Apotheken die Trusted Shops sind, also Käuferschutz mit Geld-zurück-Garantie bieten und dem DMDI angehören. Irgendwie gibt es doch mehr Sicherheit wenn man weiß, dass da jemand ein Auge draufhält. Hier sind meine Favoriten: Online Apotheken mit Kauf auf Rechnung. Da hab ich schon verschiedene Ausprobiert, je nachdem wer was gerade im Angebot hat.

 Da achte ich auch immer drauf, das ist das Wichtigste. Danach vergleiche ich mehrere Apotheken und nehme dann die günstigste. Letztes mal habe ich bei DocMorris was bestellt. Alles gut gelaufen. Allerdings bestelle ich, wie die meisten hier, nur rezeptfreie Sachen wie Bepanthen-Salbe z.B.

----------


## mision

Meist kaufe ich einzelne Dinge in der Apotheke im Ort, aber sobald ich mehrere Medikamente kaufe (idR weiß ich dann was ich will) immer im Internet wenn es nicht pressiert.  Ist einfach enorm, was man da spart.

----------


## mimi02

Wenn es was auf die schnele sein soll, dann gehe ich zur normalen apotheke aber sonst auch online

----------


## Schokokonfekt

Ich war auch immer eher der Apotheken-Geher, aber eine Freundin hat mich dann doch von Onlinebestellungen überzeugt. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Medvergleich.de gemacht. Dort kann ich die Preise von freiverkäuflichen Medikamenten vergleichen und direkt bei den angeschlossenen und geprüften Apotheken bestellen. Also ich kann es nur empfehlen, wenn man sich den Gang zur Apotheke sparen möchte.

----------


## pruga

Ich kaufe Medikamente online seit 7 Jahre.

----------


## slavonia

Hallo,  wir bestellen online immer und es wesentlich günstiger.

----------


## magdalenaT

Ich kaufe meine Medikamente nie online, sondern nur in den herkömmlichen Apotheken in meiner Nähe und wenn die Medikamente oder dergleichen dort erhältlich sind auch beim Müller

----------


## AnnikaK

hmmm, deutsche ONline Apotheken sind i.d.R sicher - DIMDI Zeichen bzw. jetzt das neue europäische Zeichen beachten Spektrum: Versandapotheken : Neues EU-Logo ab Mitte 2015 gültig: DAZ.online

----------


## Biene05

Ich kaufe gerne online; aber bisher nur rezeptfreie Mittel.

----------


## hustikuss

Ich finde die Apotheke vor Ort auch praktischer.

----------


## hightower1988

Ich bestelle meine Medikamente immer in Online-Apotheken. Aber ich bin da auch kein Maßstab, ich lasse mir sogar meine Einkäufe aus den Supermärkten liefern..

----------


## Wissenjäger

Ich präferiere da lieber den ganz klassischen Gang zur Apotheke  :Smiley:

----------


## Silas183

Also ich laufe immer noch zur Apotheke wenn ich Medizin brauche, die Dinge die ich normal hohle sind für Krankheiten die in ein paar Tagen (wenn das Paket da wäre) sowieso schon vorbei wären.

----------


## Nira

Wenn ich Medikamente nachkaufe, mit denen ich mich schon auskenne, weiche ich immer auf die im Netz aus, weil die Preise einfach viel günstiger sind. Bin ich mir unsicher, gehe ich lieber zu der Apotheke vor Ort und lasse mir nochmal alles genauer erklären. Ich habe jetzt neulich DocMorris ausprobiert und warte auf die Lieferung  :Smiley:

----------


## LisaM

Ich habe schon einmal online bestellt, ging problemlos. Aber ich gehe gerne zur Apotheke um die Ecke, dort bekomme ich auch Tipps, zum Beispiel, dass es eine Packung mit doppelter Dosis zum gleichen Preis gibt, bei der man die Tabletten halbieren kann. Die haben auch die meisten Sachen vor Ort, geht schneller.

----------


## revovla

Ich hole alles Grundsätzlich in der Apotheke. Ich finde es nur fair, warum soll ich Nasenspray usw. billig wo anders holen und wenn ich dann wirklich eine Beratung brauche gehe ich in die Paotheke, das wäre nicht fair.
Das ist so als wenn ich in den Laden gehe mir dort die Schuhe zeigen lasse und sie anprobiere und sie dann online bestelle..

----------


## EdithMueller

Inzwischen bieten auch viele lokale Apotheken einen Lieferservice an, teilweise sogar noch nach Feierabend. Das geht noch schneller als eine Versandapotheke und ich unterstütze trotzdem den Betrieb in meinem Ort.

----------


## Läuft

Apotal soll gut sein  :Smiley:

----------


## StefanD.

Kann es sein, dass das Thema Onlineapotheken bald ein Thema der Vergangenheit ist. Nachdem der EUgH die Preisbindung für Medikamente gekippt hat.   EuGH-Urteil zur Medikamentenpreisbindung - Dem Apotheken-Wettbewerb eine Chance geben 
Nun will man die Apotheke vor Ort schützen in dem man die Onlineapotheken deutlich einschränken will. Dies war zumindest eine Nachrichtenmeldung in Zusammenhang mit dem Minister Hermann Gröhe (CDU). Ob der her eher an die Pharmaindustrie gedacht hat?  
VG Stefan

----------


## marnaadmin

Habe auch sehr gute Erfahrung mit der EU Versandapotheke gemacht.  :Smiley:

----------


## juce

Ich kaufe meine bei Shop-Apotheke und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der. Ich sehe mich immer nach Schnäppchen und Gutscheinen um, und gestern habe ich eine sehr interessante Webseite gefunden. Auf ****LINK ENTFERNT**** kann man Gutscheine kaufen, unter anderem auch für Shop - Apotheke. Mit diesen Gutscheinen kann man viel einsparen, manchmal kriegt man sogar bis zu 90 % Rabatt! Sehr empfehlenswerte Webseite für Leute, die auf Schnäppchenjagd sind

----------


## Läuft

Bei Sanicer gibt es aktuell auch Gutscheinrabatte, 
Sehr gute kostenlose Gratisbeigaben auch zu finden. Kann man auf der  Seite bei Bedarf durchstöbern, befindet sich in der Kategorie  "Gratiszugaben und Set-Angebote". Beste Grüße

----------


## StefanD.

Ich fürchte es ist allgemein schwierig geworden mit den Medikamenten. Die Anzahl der Privatrezepte die ausgestellt werden steigt rapide an. Ich hatte im letzten Monat nur drei! Mit dem Hintergrund muss man natürlich schauen das man nicht das Allerteuerste kauft. So habe ich heute am PC gesessen und Preise verglichen bei den Onlineapotheken.  Ich musste feststellen, dass bei den örtlichen Apotheken oft die UVP verlangt werden also die Mondpreise. Das heisst solche Dinge wie z.B. Lacke für die Behandlung von Fusspilz können in der Onlineapotheke bis zu 30 % billiger sein! Bei anderen kann es passieren das überall der gleiche Preis verlangt wird. Egal ob Onlineapotheke oder Apotheke vor Ort. Ob das Medikament dann da ist oder abholbar in YX Tagen? Dann hat man es so schnell wie bei der Onlineapotheke! --------------------  Ob die Ärztin der Uniklinik nun bei meinem Arztbesuch kürzlich einen kleinen Trick angewendet hat und ein teures Medikament was die Kasse nicht bezahlt auf das normale und ein anderes Medikament was eigentlich von der Kasse bezahlt worden wäre auf Privatrezept geschrieben hat um so ihr Arzneibudget zu schonen ist schon wieder das nächste Kapitel.

----------


## juce

Kommt halt auch drauf an. Die meisten Sachen kaufe ich dann doch vor Ort. Mittlerweile hat man ja an jeder Ecke in Hamburg eine Apotheke. Bei manchen Sachen bestelle ich dann doch lieber Online, meist wenn es etwas diskreter sein soll, wie bei Ciavil* und ähnlichen Produkten. Ansonsten, wie gesagt auch gerne vor Ort, wo man sich auch schön beraten lassen kann.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

*Moderatorenhinweis  
Bitte auf die Forenregeln achten. Das Einbinden von dubiosen Werbe-/Gutscheinseiten
ist auf der Plattform ist nicht gern gesehen und wurde deshalb in den betreffenden
Beiträgen entfernt.*

----------


## Medikuss

Hab die Apotheke gleich um die Ecke...
Man muss nicht jeden Scheiß im Internet bestellen.

----------


## Themarly

Für akute Notfälle gehe ich noch ganz klassisch in die Apotheke aber bei Vorratskäufen läuft das Ganze bei mir auch online. Man spart sich schon einiges aber es fehlt natürlich auch die Beratung....

----------


## alia88

Ich kaufe die Sachen meistens vor Ort, nur wenn ich sie nirgends finden kann bestelle ich sie online.

----------


## PaulinaH

Ich persönlich würde jetzt nicht alles online bestellen, bei bestimmten Medikamenten gehe ich dann schon in die Apotheke und lass mich dort beraten, ist mir lieber so.

----------


## Maria88

Ich persönlich empfehle Shop Apotheke, da die Lieferung nie länger als 24 Stunden dauert. Wenn wir wirklich krank sind, müssen wir natürlich eine Notdienst-Apotheke in unserer Stadt finden.

----------

